# Matilda is with JESUS



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Matilda just died


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, no! I just woke up and read this ... and am sitting here in shock and in tears. Paula and Lorin, I am so, so sorry. My heart is breaking for both of you. And, Maddie, too. :crying 2: 

I will always remember sweet, precious, and adorable Matilda with her love for balls. And, how cute she always looked in pictures with one of her favorite balls in her mouth. :heart:

Of course, darling Paula ... my love, prayers, and thoughts are with you and Lorin. May you find peace and comfort with knowing Matilda is an angel at the Rainbow Bridge, in Heaven ... and, also now reunited with her beloved sister, Miss Button's and Bow's.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh no Paula. I'm in tears for you and Lorin. Sending prayers for peace and comfort.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, I'm in total shock. I am so sorry and my heart is breaking for you.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paula, I'm so in shock! God bless you and Lorin and Maddie. I'm in tears thinking about sweet Matilda. No words...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so very sorry Paula. I'll be praying for you and Lorin.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

I am in total shock. You and Lorin are in my thoughts and heart. Matilda was a special little girl, who was so loved. Like Marie, my mind will always have a picture of her with a ball in her mouth. Matilda lived her life immersed in love, joy, and warmth. Her passing creates a hole in all of our hearts.

I hope the joy she brought, the happiness she exuded each day can in time replace the emptiness that you and Lorin must feel in your hearts. The passing of a little one is never easy, but it is comforting to know that their spirits, their energy, their presence will continue forever to touch our minds and hearts.

Here for you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm am so sorry to hear this. My God comfort both of you. RIP Matilda.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! Paula! :crying 2::crying:

What a shock! ....just like my Mona Lisa...

Had you noticed anything different in the past few days? I am in shock, my heart hurts for you, my friend.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Paula,

I am so sad to hear this. I think most of us know firsthand how hard it is to lose a furbaby. You have my deepest sympathies and I will include you, Lorin, and Matilda in my prayers. I know that you can take comfort in your strong faith. Sending hugs and wishes for peace. 

Debbie


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just came on to SM and opened your sad, sad news and want you to know how very sorry I am upon the loss of your precious Matilda. Praying for you and Lorin that all of the wonderful memories will sustain you during this time of your grief. I do not remember seeing that Matilda was ill?? Please accept my heartfelt sympathies.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh no Paula, I am in shock. It breaks my heart that you and your family have lost such a dear special girl.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh dearest Paula & Lorin, there are just no words to communicate this sadness & the feelings it invokes in my heart. You are so beloved here & all of us share your grief. I know Mathilda was your ❤ girl & you endeared us to her :crying::crying: through your postings. We are your extended family & our pups even have their pictures on your prayer wall---I wish we could help to share your pain, but as I said to Becky recently about Heini, unfortunately that is not possible because the "journey of grief must be walked single file." Albeit, you & I both know that when we are too weak or weary to walk that we are carried by Jesus & our faith that tells us that even when it doesn't feel like it---- He does all things well. Oh, I am still so very, very sorry.
My special love,
sandi


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Paula I'm so sorry for your loss, my heart is breaking for you. I know what Matilda meant to you. I'm just so sorry.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, I'm shocked, saddened and heartbroken for you and Lorin. Matilda was much loved - by you and by all of us. I am so very sorry for your loss - she is running free at the Bridge with Miss Bow!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I just wanted to write you and tell you how very sorry I am for your loss Paula. May she rest in peace and you find comfort within.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

I to am shocked. I will miss little Matilda. May she be with God.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cryingaula - I'm just in shock.  Marie posted on FB and I came right over here. We're all reeling from this. I haven't been on SM much lately and didn't know if Matilda had been ill or if it was sudden. We all know how much you adored Matilda, and as others have said, loved seeing pix of her with an ever present ball in her mouth. She was such a beauty and I know she helped you get passed losing Miss Bow. Sending prayers to you and Lorin and hoping that Maddie will give you comfort. I know that your strong faith will get you through it all and that Matilda is running free, chasing balls right now. So sorry, my dear friend. :grouphug: We are here for you. :heart:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Matilda just died


Oh my God, Paula, what happened. I'm so, so sorry. What can I do for you? My heart, love and support are with you. Whatever you need, I'm here.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh Paula, I just saw Marie's fb post, I was so shocked and saddened by this news. :sleepy:

My dear sweet friend, I am so very sorry. I know you and Lorin are amazing pet parents and sweet Matilda had a wonderful life with you. I just know she is playing ball with my ball crazy girl right now, but my heart is breaking for the both of you!

All my hugs and prayers Paula!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Matilda. She was just a precious girl. What a wonderful life she had you you and Lorin. Sending hugs and condolences.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Paula, I am so very very sorry. Thinking of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know that your strong faith will help you heal. 
With deepest sympathy 
Deborah

lhttp://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=245281&stc=1&d=1484498169


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Paula, I saw Marie's post also and it broke my heart. I'm truly in shock. Your Matilda was one of my first loves on SM, her and then later Buttons & Bows. I'm so very sorry Paula. I know Matilda was your heart dog like Zoey is mine. Maybe we love them too much. :wub: You will be in my prayers and if there is anything I can do or if you want to talk I'm here. You are a wonderful person and a dear friend. Love you Paula, please know you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Daisy&Pearl (Oct 29, 2016)

Paula I am in tears hearing this news! 😭😭😭 I am so sorry! My heart is aching for you.
Hugs, love and my sincerest condolences. If you need anything I am just a phone call away ❤


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I was shocked to hear this sad news. We all know this day will come, but we are never prepared for it.

What a wonderful life she lived with you. You were both so fortunate to have each other.

Sending love and prayers for you and Lorin.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Paula, I am so very sorry for your loss of the beautiful Matilda. Keeping you in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula, my dear sweet friend, my heart is heavy with grief. I know how heartbroken you must be. Matilda was your heart dog, and I know how much you loved her. I know she is at the Bridge with Muffy and Miss Bow.

I have been praying for you and Lorin all morning, asking our Lord to help you find some peace. Please know He is with you and open your heart to allow Him to provide comfort. He obviously needed another beautiful Maltese in His garden, and picked sweet Matilda.

I love you, gf, and wish I was there to hug you and pray with you.

I am sitting here in shock and crying my eyes out. Remembering precious Matilda since she was a baby. She was so special, so loved and will never be forgotten.

I will call you either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Paula .. I am so very sorry to hear that your beloved Matilda went to the Bridge


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my, what a shock..I am so sorry Paula.:crying:Matilda was such a sweet, beautiful girl..I loved how she always had her ball with her. I know your heart is breaking, and it is terrible..the hole that must be there right now...We grieve with you..may our Lord comfort you..((hugs))


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dear Paula and Lorin ... Here are more messages for you that are on my Facebook page
_

Alexandra (Ullana's Mommy) ... "I'm very sad and shocked, will write on SM later"

Tracey Robinson ... "Such sad news. I'm sorry to hear this. Hugs to both of them"

Suzi Simmons ... "Broken hearted for Paula and Lorin. So saddened to see this"

Tammy Leopaldi ... "Oh no. Paula just sent me a Christmas card with a picture of both the girls. I'm devastated for her and Lorin. I'll reach out to her"

Kathy Moscetti ... "So many of the original SM fluffs have gone to the Bridge .. I hope I can get back to see .. I remember sweet Matilda"

Dianne Belk ... "So very sorry to hear the news. I know how devastated Paula must feel. RIP Sweet dear Matilda, you will be missed"

Linda Bounce ... "Thank you for sharing this very sad news, Marie. My heart is breaking for her. I just tried logging into SM and couldn't. So emailed admin. If you have her phone number and wouldn't be uncomfortable sharing it, please IM me. We have remained close even though I don't go on SM anymore"

Barbara Miller ... "Such a shock to hear this sad news! My thoughts and prayers are with Paula and Lorin. Having trouble to sign in to SM so please send them my love"

Barbara Matthews ... "Oh, no, so very sorry"

Elaine Cobb ... "Thanks, Marie. Matilda was the first SM girl I fell in love with. I'm heartbroken. I feel so sad for Paula and hubby. We are losing so many dear friends"

Debbie Padilla ... My password is not working on SM. Please tell Paula how sorry I am. Tell her we love her. Deb and Gang"

Brenda Ro ... "Oh my goodness! How sad, they must be heartbroken. Thank you, Marie ... what sad news"

Brownyn White ... "Really sorry. Very sad. Remember her very well"

Jill Shapiro ... "So sorry. This is devastating"

Maureen Whitefield ... "Oh, no! Not Matilda... Paula and Lorin must be devastated. Marie, I can't get into SM, could you please send her my heartfelt condolences"

Margo Goetz ... "So sorry to hear!!! RIP little one!!!"

Sue Grayson ... "I'm shocked and so saddened for Paula"

Janine Braye ... "So sorry to hear that"

Brit Ban ... "So sorry to hear this. Hugs to Paula"

Crystal Wyse ... "Please tell Paula she's in my prayers. I can't get on SM anymore either. I'm so sorry to hear this"_


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

M............many times I dread of the day that it will happen:eek2_gelb2:

A.............at it just happened to You:crying 2:

T.............that is so painful for all of us:crying:

I..............I feel your agony and grief:smcry:

L..............let us all give you a group hug:sLo_grouphug3:

D.............DO know that we are all here for you:grouphug:

A.............And now she is an Angel :innocent: in God's wings:amen:




:sorry::smcry::smcry::smcry:



.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh no I am so sorry Paula I know how much sweet Matilda meant to you. I will keep you in my prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

So very sorry for your loss, we all grieve with you. Sending healing hugs.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this news. Paula, you and Lorin are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Paula, I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Matilda. My heart goes out to you and Lorin.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Dear Paula, I send you love ❤


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I am in shock! I can't believe it! Paula, I am so very sorry. Had she been sick?


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh no My dearest Paula.
Know that I am Holding you close in my heart and my prayers.
I am so so sorry:crying:
This is devastating. ..not our Sweet Matilda.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dearest Paula,
Absolutely heartbreaking. The pain and emptiness is unbearable, I know. The love you and Lorin have for Maltilda and her love for you is and always will be everlasting. I am crying with you. I love you so much.
Xoxoxoxoxo


https://vimeo.com/26304068

"Angel"

Angel came down from heaven yesterday
She stayed with me just long enough to rescue me
And she told me a story yesterday
About the sweet love between the moon and the deep blue sea
And then she spread her wings high over me
She said she's gonna come back tomorrow

And I said, "Fly on my sweet angel
Fly on through the sky
Fly on my sweet angel
Tomorrow I'm gonna be by your side"

Sure enough this morning came unto me
Silver wings silhouetted against the child's sunrise
And my angel she said unto me
"Today is the day for you to rise
Take my hand, you're gonna be my man
You're gonna rise"
And then she took me high over yonder

And I said, "Fly on my sweet angel
Fly on through the sky
Fly on my sweet angel
Forever I will be by your side"


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I haven't been on SM in ages, but saw this news and had to come tell you how sorry I am to hear about your beloved girl. Sending prayers.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Dearest Paula, I'm endlessly sad and sorry for the loss of your sweet and beloved Matilda. 

Marie posted this sad message on fb and I was shocked and very sad to read what happened. 

My heart goes out for you and your husband Lorin, dear Paula! Please accept my deepest condolences. Sending you lots of strength in this difficult time now. 

Much love,
Alexandra :hugging:


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I can only imagine what you are going through right now. Saying prayers for you and your family.:crying:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My dearest Paula, I am so sorry for your loss. I know I have no words to comfort you but please know that you and Lorin are in my thoughts and prayers.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Paula I am heartbroken to hear this. You know how I loved Matilda I hope. My dear friend, I am so very sorry.Rest in peace Matilda. Sweet baby girl, the world won't be as joyful without you.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Paula....I haven't been on SM but I saw the news yesterday so I had to come here and tell you how my heart hurts for you. I took the photo of Matilda and Maddie from this year's Christmas card and hung it in my kitchen. Summer always asks about your girls when she sees the photo. We go so far back....the early days of SM. Matilda was also one of my first SM loves. I can't believe this. I can only imagine how heartbroken you and Lorin are. Such a loss. Sending love and lots of prayers to you always. Love you Paula.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Paula-- I am so so sorry about Matilda. What a shock. I always loved seeing the pictures you posted of your beautiful girl. I'm sure you feel like you can't even breathe right now, but know I'm holding you in my prayers. Hugs.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Paula so sorry to hear such devastating news about Matilda. Praying for your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Paula & Lorin, my heart is breaking for you on this devastating news of little Matilda. This kind of news hurts all of us, even those who have never met those precious little companions. I'm so very sorry for your loss.
Praying for strength from God to endure this pain.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

...Leave it to Paula to bring us all back. 

You know you're loved when all of the old gang shows up...for you. 


I hope you can find the strength to come talk with us, we need to know that you will be ok.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula - thinking about you and Lorin and Maddie today.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Paula - thinking about you and Lorin and Maddie today.


Me too, Walter. I've been thinking about Paula, Lorin and Maddie all day. I'm completely heartbroken for them


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Dearest Paula, there are no words. You are loved and Matilda was loved. I pray every second to help ease the weight of your grief and pain.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Darling Paula ... You, Lorin, and Maddie have been in my thoughts day and night. I am heartbroken along with you. 

We all loved Matilda so much ... she was family and she will always live in our hearts, too.:heart:

Of course, all of your friends here are worried about you. I wish the love we feel for you could take away your pain ... but, understandably, the pain you have to be feeling right now is too raw and deep.

I hope and pray that when you close your eyes ... you will feel Matilda's angelic and heavenly spirit touch you with love, comfort, and peace.:heart:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Paula,
I keep coming back here. ..again and again.
In disbelief and grief I return here because it is just so unbelievably hard to accept. 
If I feel this way...I can't even begin to imagine the pain you are in.
I'm so very, very, sorry my friend.
You always give strength and love to others when it is needed...we are all here for you.
If we only knew how to ease your pain ...we would...lean on your faith and your friends.
We love you, Paula.
God bless you and wrap you in his loving arms and we will hold you tight in our hearts.:wub:
Big...Big... huge Hugs!!!
XOXOXO


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I keep coming back to see if there is any word from Paula, I am constantly thinking of her and the little one :innocent:
and wondering how Paula is handling the grief and it brings painful memories:crying:
I hope that Paula is surrounded by family who can give her love and support in such time of sorrow.



.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just like others said, I keep coming back here. You are never far from my mind, Dear Paula and I'm praying that you, Lorin and Maddie can heal even just a little each day. We all were thunderstruck by this news...as if it was one of our own. When you are ready to come back here, don't feel that you have to address each of our comments. We all just want to be there for you and know that you're okay. (((hugs))) :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The A Team said:


> ...Leave it to Paula to bring us all back.
> 
> You know you're loved when all of the old gang shows up...for you.
> 
> ...


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I woke in the night & prayed for you & Lorin, Paula. I know that God heard my cry to comfort you---that He is listening to each and ALL of us---but I also know the path of grief that we must walk alone when we lose someone so very special to us. I posted this on FB recently (but I know you don't go there). 
You are loved well here---you have earned that love. We gather around you & Lorin today-- a very large circle of people virtually joining hands & hearts together around you. We are hurting w/you, praying for you, and remembering with you little Mathilda. May you feel, even a small measure, of our love this morning. :wub:


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so so sorry. Matilda was such a special girl and I've come to love her through your posts about her. She had wonderful life with you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Paula , I'm so heartbroken for you. I don't know what to say. Matilda and Buttons and Bows, their names are so sweet and adorable - they always make me smile.
I wish I could give you a big hug and comfort you and tell you in person how sorry I am for your loss of sweet little Matilda.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Paula, still thinking about you and Lorin..I have felt the pain you are feeling right now..it hurts so much to lose someone we love..Matilda had a wonderful life with you and Lorin and she knew she was loved and she loved you two..may you find His mercy and grace in your time of need..our Lord is the God of all comfort..love you, dear sister..


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Paula, 

We are very sad and sorry to hear about the passing of dearest Mathilda. It is never easy when we loose a love one that is so loved and dear to our hearts. Mathilda is now free of pain pouncing with joy and smiles in heaven looking down and missing her dearest mommy. Our sympathy, hugs, and prayers for you and Lorin. We will light a candle tonight to celebrate Mathilda's life and all of the love and wishes for Mathilda from the SM family.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Paula, I keep coming back too...I just want you to know I'm here for you in thoughts and prayers. I'm so glad I got to meet your sweet little soul Matilda at Nationals. So much love here for you and Lorin. Just wishing I could hug you right now...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula - continuing to pray for you, Lorin and Maddie. I know your heart is broken, but please know we are all grieving with you and encircling you with love. Precious Matilda is in Heaven watching over you. She is right there with you, in your heart, every step of the way.

Our Heavenly Father, please provide my friend, Paula, and her husband, Lorin, comfort in this time of grief. Please accept beautiful Matilda into Your Kingdom and shower Paula and Lorin with Your love and kindness, and please provide them peace. Thank You, dear Lord. Amen


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Matilda, such sad news. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

